# FAN BREAKER HELP!!!!



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Today i was cleaning the BF and one of the two peices broke off even with the fan breaker (Under the seat).Fan never comes on hardly would it hurt to unplug it and not use the fan breaker?:thinking:And if it did run hot would the light come on?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

sounds like the same problem I had, one of the tabs just falls off of the breaker? if so you can run a jumper wire temporarily, but an inline fuse in its place works


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup only one wire came off this maybe a stupid questin but whats a inline fuse??


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

fuse holder, like this one


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Buddy had the same thing happen a few weeks ago. Looked up the part number and they are also used on sears vacuums so obviously they are designed for off road use.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

^^hahahaha


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok ill prolly do the inline fuse thing,does it have to be hooked up a certain way?


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

No certian way, this is a must do fix or your fan wont work. It wont take long to over heat the brute without the fan.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

If you must,you can wire it direct for now.Most people put the inline automotive type fuse like pictured above.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Use the factory connectors,you can just use a fuse in the factory connectors so you dont have to chop up your wiring. That is what I did.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> If you must,you can wire it direct for now.Most people put the inline automotive type fuse like pictured above.


What up john,nice to see you over at mimb. Sorry for w***ing on your thread. Proceed sir


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Use the factory connectors,you can just use a fuse in the factory connectors so you dont have to chop up your wiring. That is what I did.


what size fuse did you use. I put in a 15 and a 20 and it blew both of them immediately. Ive just done with out it lately since I have it wired to switches also


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I have a ten in mine.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Could i just use them to wires and hook them up to a switch?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i would say no it needs to have a fuse or the breaker in it . that is the weak link to keep from burning something up. if u keep popin fuses then something is shorted outsomewhere.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Brute Force said:


> Could i just use them to wires and hook them up to a switch?


No i dont think you can. Just replace it with a car fuse. They plug right in. Or you can forget it and splice or t into the blue wire coming from the fan and connect it to a switch and then from the switch to the pos wire on the power plug/cig lighter. You can manually cut it on then. Only thing is with the fuse not there then the fan wont cut on when it hits the temp for it to cut on. You would have to manually do it. that is how I have been doin on mine. i have a temp gauge and just monitor the temp. 9/10 times i just cut the fan on as soon as i start riding and the temp never gets much over 180


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

isnt there a mod that u put ur fan on a switch if so i would just do that and never worry about it


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a T on my cig lighter.so put a T on the Blue wire coming from the fan then run it to my cig ligter then to my switch.


----------

